# Mobile providers



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Does anyone know which of the mobile providers has the best coverage, or are they all much the same?

When we come over in a few weeks, I was thinking of avoiding roaming charges by getting a pay as you go sim from one of the local providers. I don't think I'll need data, as we have wi-fi in the apartment, just calls and text messaging.

When we went to Spain last year, I only made three calls and sent a couple of text messages and there was an extra £5 added to my monthly bill. I can't see on my provider's website that there is a roaming package add-on, which usually works out cheaper.


----------



## kdw2k (May 13, 2013)

So long as your phone is unlocked get a pay as you go. I use so easy as the top up cards are easy to get hold of from most little shops and the coverage is good as its run by vodaphone. 
It also has quite a few hotspots where wifi is free!


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes, my phone is unlocked. I am going to check with my provider whether they do have a roaming add-on, and if not will just get a pay as you go sim when we arrive.

Roaming prices do seem to have come down since we went to Spain. I may have to look up my bill for that period to see what the actual charges were. I think providers are being forced to stop these crazy charges when travelling abroad with your mobile. I know there is a £50 cap on roaming charges with my provider, but I have read that you can exceed this before the cap is added to the account, if you're not careful.

On the news yesterday there was a piece about someone who ended up with a £1000 bill shortly after her return, as she had not turned off data roaming, despite not using her phone in any other way, so she said. And she did go to America, so that may have made a difference.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its much cheaper to use a Cyprus (so easy) pay as you go sim. 
If you use your Uk sim any calls to the Uk are pinged from Cyprus to the UK to Cyprus and back to the UK. So calls are ridiculously expensive. 

A so easy sim card includes about €5 euros calls time and any money on it is vaild for a year so if you come back to Cyprus more than once a year any time left on it is still useable. So well worth putting a bit of time on the card.
We find calling the UK from our Cyprus mobile phones is very reasonable.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Looked at the Cyta so easy SIM - that looks quite a good option.


----------

